# Caseking mit Rabattaktionen und Zusatzangeboten auf der Gamescom [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Caseking mit Rabattaktionen und Zusatzangeboten auf der Gamescom [Anzeige]*

					Der Onlineshop Caseking hat auf seiner Internetseite einige Angebote veröffentlicht, die er lediglich auf dem hauseigenen Stand auf der diesjährigen Gamescom zur Verfügung stellt. Neben PC-Peripherie und Hardware gibt es auch Notebooks samt Monitor. Der Händler ist in Halle 9 am Stand B 40 zu finden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Caseking mit Rabattaktionen und Zusatzangeboten auf der Gamescom [Anzeige]*


----------



## grenn-CB (22. August 2013)

Ihr habt die Preise der GTX 760 und der GTX 770 vertauscht, hätte mich schon gewundert wenn es die GTX 770 für 215€ gegeben hätte.


----------

